# Help with dating an AHK bottle.



## RoyalRuby (Jun 14, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what the date is, or if this bottle is dated on the bottom? I know the bottle should date from the late 60's through the late 70's, there were no other date codes around the lower rim of the bottle, just the letters/numbers on the bottom, any help would be great.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 14, 2020)

According to my book, that  mark (AHK),was used from 1944, at least until the 1970s,  If that is a 51 on the right side, that may be the year of manufacture.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 14, 2020)

Dogo said:


> According to my book, that  mark (AHK),was used from 1944, at least until the 1970s,  If that is a 51 on the right side, that may be the year of manufacture.


Lady that currently owns the bottle claims that what you think might be 51, she said is IS, looks more like 31 to me. Also, I know for sure that the bottle would fall between the late 60's and the late 70's.


----------



## DavidW (May 24, 2022)

The date codes are often illegible or heavily "smeared" or distorted.  I am sure that is actually an "8" and stands for "81" (1981).  The AHK mark was used for years, up until about 1992.  That bottle base looks very modern and has a similar arrangement of codes on the base that is seen on other modern soda and beer bottles from the 1980s and 1990s. The style of ridged / corrugated "knurling" on the base is also very modern looking, and the same style of knurling is seen on many bottles from the 1980s up to the present (2020s).


----------



## prevnar (May 25, 2022)

Lockhart: https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KerrGlass.pdf


----------

